# يوم من عمري الجزء الثالث



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

الجزء الأول  هنــــا
الجزء الثاني هنـــا
الجزء الرابع هنــــا
الجزء الخامس هنـا​ 
يوحنا المعمدان 
مين يوحنا ؟
واية حكايتة ؟
يوحنا وضع في السجن ​ 
دة
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​ 

يوحنا ابن زكريا واليصابات ومن نسل هارون الكاهن وكانو ا يسكنون في مدينة يطا وهي مدينة الكهنة وقال يوحنا عن المسيح ​ 
ينبغي ان زاك يزيد واني انا انقص-وكان يوحنا يلبس رداء من وبر الجمال وعلى حقوية قطعة من الجلد وكان يأكل الجراد وعسل النحل ويشرب من مياة الينابيع والانهار ​ 
مهمتة ​ 
صوت صارخ اعد طريق الرب​ 
1-ان يمهد السبيل لمجئ المسيح ​ 

2-ان يعمد الشعب بمعمودية التوبة لمغفرة الخطايا 3-ان يعظ بالتوبة موبخا ​ 



يا اولاد الافاعي ---الفريسيين والصديقيين الدينونة قادمة توبوا لانة قد اقترب ملكوت الله​ 

يهاجم هيرودس ​ 


انتيباس -هيرودس الكبير تزوج من زوجة اخية هيروديا فخانت زوجها واما زوجة هيرودس فهي من البتراء ابنة الحارس فهربت الى اهلها ​ 



ودي صورة البتراء​

 











​ 









ويوحنا لم يعجبة ما حصل فوبخ هيرودس ما لم يروق لي هيروديا ودخل يوحنا السجن في شرق الاردن في سجن مخاريوس الذي يقع بين البحر الميت ومأدباوفي احدي الحفلات راحت ابنة هيروديا ترقص وكانى هيرودس سكران ثمل -قالها اطلبي ما تريدين فطلبت راس يوحنا المعمدان فقدمة لها علي طبق من ذهب

وجاء تلاميز يوحنا وحسب التقاليد اخزوة ودفنوة في سبسطية في السامرة بجانب قبر اليشع وعوبديا ​ 
ودي المغارة التي تم قطع راسة فيها ​ 




​ 
ودي صورة لراس يوحنا المعمدان علي صبق 






الذهب صورة اثرية في المكان ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 أكتوبر 2013)

كالعادة موضوع ممتاااااااااااااز

احلي تقييم يا بيسو ...

مستني الرابع انشأله


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

وحياتك مجهزة 
نورت الموضوع بمرورك الكريم
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*استكمال رائع للرحلة المقدسة*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع رائع و معلومات رائعة
شكرا يا باشا ليك جدا
ربنا يباركك و كل الفرح لقلبك


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*عاشت الأيادى
فى منتهى الروعه
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## kawasaki (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*تسلم ايدك ياروما *
*رحله رائعه *​


----------



## soul & life (5 أكتوبر 2013)

تعيش وتزور واضح انها كانت رحلة جميلة وممتعة اشكرك لانك اصطحبتنا معك
بركة هذة الاماكن المقدسة تكون معك ومعنا جميعا .آمين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *استكمال رائع للرحلة المقدسة*​


الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 
شكراا لحضورك بجد نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك فية 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> موضوع رائع و معلومات رائعة
> شكرا يا باشا ليك جدا
> ربنا يباركك و كل الفرح لقلبك


ربنا يبارك فيكي اختي الغالية علي مشاركتك وتقييمك الغالي 
نورتي الموضوع بمرورك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *عاشت الأيادى
> فى منتهى الروعه
> الرب يباركك*​


ربنا يخليك ليا يارب لتشجعني دايما وترفع من روحي المعنوية يا احلى اخ واستاذ الرب يباركك ويبارك تعبك وخدمتك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *عاشت الأيادى
> فى منتهى الروعه
> الرب يباركك*​


ربنا يخليك ليا يارب لتشجعني دايما وترفع من روحي المعنوية يا احلى اخ واستاذ الرب يباركك ويبارك تعبك وخدمتك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *تسلم ايدك ياروما *
> *رحله رائعه *​


تسلملي يا غالي يا مشجعني الرب يباركك ويكون معاك دايما 
شكرا لمرورك نورت الموضوع


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*استكمال رائع للرحلة يا رمسيس 
يا بختك بجد انك زورت اماكن مقدسة وجميلة زى دى 
بركة الاماكن المقدسة تكون معانا كلنا *
*فى انتظار باقى الرحلة ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> تعيش وتزور واضح انها كانت رحلة جميلة وممتعة اشكرك لانك اصطحبتنا معك
> بركة هذة الاماكن المقدسة تكون معك ومعنا جميعا .آمين


فعلا كانت اجمل رحلة في حياتي 
وكانت فوق الخيال 
انا لو كنت اعرف انها بالجمال دة كنت اخذت كاميرة فيديو معاي 
الرب يباركك نورتي الموضوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *استكمال رائع للرحلة يا رمسيس
> يا بختك بجد انك زورت اماكن مقدسة وجميلة زى دى
> بركة الاماكن المقدسة تكون معانا كلنا *
> *فى انتظار باقى الرحلة ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


الرب يباركك ويدوم ليا تشجيعك 
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## أَمَة (5 أكتوبر 2013)

تسلم ايدك يا ابن يسوع​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا ابن يسوع​


الرب يباركك ويسلمك من كل ردئ الموضوع فعلا سطع كالشمس بحضورك الكريم 
وتشجيعك الغالي 
الرب يكون معاكي دايما وابدا ويعطيكي مجد ونعمة وغني


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رائع رحلة جميلة وبركة كبيرة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يبارك فيك 
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك وتقييمك الغالي 
الرب يباركك
​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رحلة جميلة تسلم ايدك ابن يسوع
منتظرين رحلة قادمة ربنا يبارك ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> رحلة جميلة تسلم ايدك ابن يسوع
> منتظرين رحلة قادمة ربنا يبارك ​


الرب يباركك
شكراا للمشاركة 
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رحله جميله بكل مافيها
معلومات , صور , شرح , مجهودك العظيم
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وتعب محبتك
ومنتظريين رحلات تانيه كتير
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رحله جميله بكل مافيها
> معلومات , صور , شرح , مجهودك العظيم
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك وتعب محبتك
> ومنتظريين رحلات تانيه كتير
> ربنا يباركك​


اشكرك بجد للتشجيع دة 
ربنا يباركك
اليوم لسة ما خلصشي
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك و تقييمك الغالي


----------



## mary naeem (5 أكتوبر 2013)

كالعادة موضوع رائع جدا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

الرب يباركك
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك فية 
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (5 أكتوبر 2013)

فى الحقيقه احنا حاسين اننا معاك فى الرحله 
المقدسه الجميله اللى كلها بركات 
ربنا يباركك ابن يسوعنا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أكتوبر 2013)

مجهود اكثر من رااااااائع بجد
متابعه من الاول
وكالعاده روعه بيسو
تسلم ايديك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رااائع كالعاده
عندي اقتراح ، تجمع كل المواضيع في موضوع واحد
ويبقي زي سلسله او مجموعه 
علشان الي عاوز يبحث يبقي المواضيع كلها قدامه-


----------



## naguib samir (6 أكتوبر 2013)

Very good
Thanks


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 أكتوبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> فى الحقيقه احنا حاسين اننا معاك فى الرحله
> المقدسه الجميله اللى كلها بركات
> ربنا يباركك ابن يسوعنا


الرب يباركك نورت الموضوع
بمرورك العطر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 أكتوبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> مجهود اكثر من رااااااائع بجد
> متابعه من الاول
> وكالعاده روعه بيسو
> تسلم ايديك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> ​


الرب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع بموررك و المشاركة فية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 أكتوبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> رااائع كالعاده
> عندي اقتراح ، تجمع كل المواضيع في موضوع واحد
> ويبقي زي سلسله او مجموعه
> علشان الي عاوز يبحث يبقي المواضيع كلها قدامه-


انا معرفش اعمل اللي انتا بتقول علية 
بس ماما (امة)عملت دةاللي انت تقصدة الرب يباركها
نورت الموضوع يا بيتر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 أكتوبر 2013)

naguib samir قال:


> Very good
> Thanks


نورت الموضوع بمرورك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 أكتوبر 2013)

صدقنى ذكريات تجعل القلب يتحرك شوقا
الى هذه الاماكن المقدسة
مجهود رائع
الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> صدقنى ذكريات تجعل القلب يتحرك شوقا
> الى هذه الاماكن المقدسة
> مجهود رائع
> الرب يباركك


الرب يباركك ويبارك ىحضورك 
شكراا للمرور الكريم نورت الموضوع


----------



## AdmanTios (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*خالص الشكر أخي الحبيب للدعوة
بالمُشاركة و نوال بركة هذه الإصطحابة الرائعة
لهذه الأمكان المُقدسة ... سلمت يمينك

**رب المجد يُبارك عمرك أخي الغالي و تعيش
و تزور و تنال بركات أعظم و ليستخدمك رب المجد
من أجل مجد أسمه القدوس .............. محبتي*


----------



## Bent el Massih (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*مجهود اكثر من رائع اخي
تسلم ايدك
ويابختك انك زرت الاماكن المقدسه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *خالص الشكر أخي الحبيب للدعوة
> بالمُشاركة و نوال بركة هذه الإصطحابة الرائعة
> لهذه الأمكان المُقدسة ... سلمت يمينك
> 
> ...


ورب المجد يبارك حياتك وحياة من تحب وتخدم 
ويزيدك نعمة ومجدوبركة 
شكرااااااا
يا استاذي الغالي للمشاركة الرائعة والتشجيع الرائع
الذي نور الموضوع 
اليوم هكتب الجزء الرابع 
الرب معك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *مجهود اكثر من رائع اخي
> تسلم ايدك
> ويابختك انك زرت الاماكن المقدسه
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


شكراا 
يا اختي الغالية في المسيح 
للتشجيع
الرب يباركك
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك
​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أكتوبر 2013)

صور واضحه وجميله جدا 
شوقتنا للاماكن المقدسه دي كلها
شكرا رمسيس للمجهود الرائع 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> صور واضحه وجميله جدا
> شوقتنا للاماكن المقدسه دي كلها
> شكرا رمسيس للمجهود الرائع
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك


ربنا يبارك فيكي 
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك فية 
وتقييمك الغالي لة


----------

